# I seriously don't know my type, I just put infp.



## donkeybals (Jan 13, 2011)

Alright, I've been reading, studying mbti for over a year now, and have been a poster on 3 message boards regarding mbti, this one the infj boards, the intj boards. Basically, what I'm getting at here, is that I'm frustrated in finding my type and I'm well versed in mbti I feel pretty retarded not having any idea which one I could be. I don't like being an unknown all that much, you guys all have your little mbti cliques with seperate message boards, and I'm left in the dust. Lol . Now if only there was an unknown board, I would be on board with that. 

But until then, I want to be a type. Right now I'm thinking infp due to the fact I just tested as one. However, the thing is, although I don't know my type, I know my heart a little bit better. And I'm really attracted to infp's, so wouldn't I technically be the opposite of one? Some analyses say the natural partner is the enfj (the exact opposite) or esfj. So would I be more likely one of these types instead? 

I just don't know, is it possible to be untypable? I keep reading analyses over and over, and I really don't have a clue. None of them fit. I like to think I know myself pretty well, but apparently I don't at all considering my type keeps changing and the fact I still don't know my type.

Yep.


----------



## Ludi (Dec 25, 2011)

donkeybals said:


> I just don't know, is it possible to be untypable? I keep reading analyses over and over, and I really don't have a clue. None of them fit. I like to think I know myself pretty well, but apparently I don't at all considering my type keeps changing and the fact I still don't know my type.


Please provide information so we can go through it together.


----------



## donkeybals (Jan 13, 2011)

Provide info? What's that suppose to mean?


----------



## MrShatter (Sep 28, 2010)

donkeybals said:


> Provide info? What's that suppose to mean?


Information about yourself - for example

I or E? Why?
N or S? Why
T or F? Why?
J or P? Why? 

What function do you most relate to? Why? How do you experience this?
Why a Type 3 Enneagram? How do you think that would tie into your MBTI?

etc. etc.


----------



## donkeybals (Jan 13, 2011)

It's really hard for me to type myself. I feel I could relate to all of them, both types and functions.

As far as the type 3 ennegram, I'm pretty confident on it actually. I like working towards goals.


----------



## NightmaresByTheSea (Jan 27, 2012)

donkeybals said:


> I keep reading analyses over and over, and I really don't have a clue. None of them fit. I like to think I know myself pretty well, but apparently I don't at all considering my type keeps changing and the fact I still don't know my type.
> 
> Yep.


That sounds like me. Maybe we are very introspective, but don't analyze ourselves all that well. LOL


----------



## Dreamer777 (Jan 15, 2011)

donkeybals said:


> Alright, I've been reading, studying mbti for over a year now, and have been a poster on 3 message boards regarding mbti, this one the infj boards, the intj boards. Basically, what I'm getting at here, is that I'm frustrated in finding my type and I'm well versed in mbti I feel pretty retarded not having any idea which one I could be. I don't like being an unknown all that much, you guys all have your little mbti cliques with seperate message boards, and I'm left in the dust. Lol . Now if only there was an unknown board, I would be on board with that.
> 
> But until then, I want to be a type. Right now I'm thinking infp due to the fact I just tested as one. However, the thing is, although I don't know my type, I know my heart a little bit better. And I'm really attracted to infp's, so wouldn't I technically be the opposite of one? Some analyses say the natural partner is the enfj (the exact opposite) or esfj. So would I be more likely one of these types instead?
> 
> ...


Here is a link to a cognitive function quiz: Jungian Cognitive Function Quiz

Here is a link to the descriptions of the cognitive functions: http://personalitycafe.com/cognitive-functions/24032-intro-function-theory-more-detailed-descriptions-each-function-attitude.html


----------



## donkeybals (Jan 13, 2011)

Most Likely: ESTJ
or Second Possibility: INTP
or Third Possibility: ESFJ

LOL



So much for infp I guess. I don't know where I get my energy from btw, I just put extrovert cause people energize me at times. Idk. I guess I answer these questions differently, maybe, or my interpretation changes. It's hard to judge based on questionaires. I wish someone else would take it for me, like someone I'm close with. I'm probably not being honest with myself, or I don't know. :/

What type do I sound like? I was hoping a third party could classify what I am.


----------



## Ludi (Dec 25, 2011)

donkeybals said:


> What type do I sound like? I was hoping a third party could classify what I am.



In the What's My Type subforum, the third sticky thread holds a 'What's My Type' form. Fill it out and report to us. We'll figure it out.


----------



## donkeybals (Jan 13, 2011)

@Ludi, alright tell me what you think if possible. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*1) What aspect of your personality made you unsure of your type?*

Everything, I feel like all of them could fit me at times.

*2) What do you yearn for in life? Why?*

Peace and Love. 

*3) Think about a time where you felt like you were at your finest. Tell us what made you feel that way.*

Feel my best when I'm doing something I'm good at. Which is nothing. 

*4) What makes you feel inferior?*

Everything *hides*.

*5) What tends to weigh on your decisions? (Do you think about people, pro-cons, how you feel about it, etc.)*

*Shrugs*

*6) When working on a project what is normally your emphasis? Do you like to have control of the outcome?*

Do the best job I can. I don't have control over what happens. 

*7) Describe us a time where you had a lot of fun. How is your memory of it? *

I'm having fun right now! This is awesome!! XD 

*8) When you want to learn something new, what feels more natural for you? (Are you more prone to be hands on, to theorize, to memorize, etc)*

I hate memorization, but I like learning. I'd say learning and hands on. 

*9) How organized do you to think of yourself as?*

*Looks at room* *Sees Mess* Pretty organized I'd say 

*10) How do you judge new ideas? You try to understand the principles behind it to see if they make sense or do you look for information that supports it?*

This is the problem with typing myself guys, a lot of these types of questions I do both. Both!

*11) You find harmony by making sure everyone is doing fine and belonging to a given group or by making sure that you follow what you believe and being yourself?*

Both. It's a blend. 

*12) Are you the kind that thinks before speaking or do you speak before thinking? Do you prefer one-on-one communication or group discussions?*

It's situational. My preference is both!! I like balance. 

*13) Do you jump into action right away or do you like to know where are you jumping before leaping? Does action speaks more than words?*

Actions speak louder than words, indeed. However, I do both!! Okay fine I guess I'd rather plan something I'm unfamiliar with first, but once I'm familiar with a topic I usually have no problem jumping in. Also, sometimes if it doesn't mean much to me I'll jump in and do whatever. 

*14) It's Saturday. You're at home, and your favorite show is about to start. Your friends call you for a night out. What will you do?*

I'm watching my show! I'll come out when it's done. 

*15) How do you act when you're stressed out?*

You don't want to know. *Cocks Shotgun*

*16) What makes you dislike the personalities of some people?*

_Some_ people? You are joking right? XD

*17) Is there anything you really like talking about with other people?*

Philosophy and talking about nerdish stuff. (I could go on for days about this type I usually don't though cause people get bored easily)

*18) What kind of things do pay the least attention to in your life*

*Shrugs* 

*19) How do your friends perceive you? What is wrong about their perception? ? What would your friends never say about your personality ?*

I don't know how anyone perceives me tbh. I hope they like me though!

*20) You got a whole day to do whatever you like. What kind of activities do you feel like doing?*

Lets do another questionaire!!


----------



## Ludi (Dec 25, 2011)

donkeybals said:


> @Ludi, alright tell me what you think if possible.



Well...judging from the wonderfully laconic answers, I'd say one of the two *NFP* types...So, the remaining question is , are you internally or externally focused? Ne or Fi as dominant function? Why so?


...Are you really 25?


----------



## donkeybals (Jan 13, 2011)

How do you know my age?

I don't know where I get my energy from. Is there a way we can test this?


----------



## Ludi (Dec 25, 2011)

donkeybals said:


> How do you know my age?
> 
> I don't know where I get my energy from. Is there a way we can test this?



Read this piece carefully:

My MBTI Personality Type - MBTI Basics - Extraversion or Introversion


You can also take this quiz, but don't try to wing it, otherwise it won't be of much use:

Personality Test



As for the age...it's on your profile.


----------



## donkeybals (Jan 13, 2011)

Ohh okay, sorry about the answers @Ludi *shrugs* . I've read that article already, and many others. I've even read Jung's book and still don't know. Someone would have to figure that out for me.


----------



## Ludi (Dec 25, 2011)

donkeybals said:


> Ohh okay, sorry about the answers @Ludi *shrugs* . I've read that article already, and many others. I've even read Jung's book and still don't know. Someone would have to figure that out for me.



An easier question, then : what makes you so skeptical? How does it go in your mind?


----------



## donkeybals (Jan 13, 2011)

My mind goes like this. Erm?  I think it might be possible to be both? Or no? Ambivert Anfp? XD


----------



## Ludi (Dec 25, 2011)

donkeybals said:


> My mind goes like this. Erm?  I think it might be possible to be both? Or no? Ambivert Anfp? XD


Tell us more about yourself. What do you do in life?


----------



## donkeybals (Jan 13, 2011)

Isn't there some picture test I could take that requires no thinking?


----------



## JungyesMBTIno (Jul 22, 2011)

> Isn't there some picture test I could take that requires no thinking?


Since you don't seem to like thinking here, I'm wondering if you're an inferior Te user (a.k.a INFP)...


----------



## donkeybals (Jan 13, 2011)

I'm thinking I'm an infp also @JungyesMBTIno, so if I am I guess that is possible.


----------



## Dreamer777 (Jan 15, 2011)

donkeybals said:


> It's really hard for me to type myself. I feel I could relate to all of them, both types and functions.
> 
> As far as the type 3 ennegram, I'm pretty confident on it actually. I like working towards goals.


So, this description here , all of it, you identify with? Enneagram Type 3: The Performer is there any part you do not agree with?


----------



## Ludi (Dec 25, 2011)

JungyesMBTIno said:


> Since you don't seem to like thinking here, I'm wondering if you're an inferior Te user (a.k.a INFP)...


Can't really argue with that.


----------



## donkeybals (Jan 13, 2011)

.


----------



## Herp (Nov 25, 2010)

The question is: How well do you know yourself?

One cannot know the strength of a material without testing it. If you just analyze yourself, in your mind, but never manage to push yourself out of your comfort zone, you may never know what you really like or not.


----------



## Dreamer777 (Jan 15, 2011)

donkeybals said:


> .


what is the sad face for donkeybals?


----------



## Dreamer777 (Jan 15, 2011)

_Originally Posted by donkeybals 
It's really hard for me to type myself. I feel I could relate to all of them, both types and functions.

As far as the type 3 ennegram, I'm pretty confident on it actually. I like working towards goals._

Type 3 is not really INFP, and INFP's are not really the "working towards goals" type.


----------



## Ludi (Dec 25, 2011)

donkeybals said:


> How do you know my age?
> 
> I don't know where I get my energy from. Is there a way we can test this?



Newsflash...Type 3 on the enneagram are more likely to have dominant Se...so that narrows it down to ESFP or ESTP...also, external perceivers (Se/Ne) tend to feel they are being bombarded with information and may have a hard time believing one over another, hence the skepticism... I'd pick ESFP because your answers show that you have a clear preference for F ...also, ESTP are very usually analytical, given the Ti...you're asking us to lay the table for you, so it's not likely you are a systematic thinker.

Verdict: *ESFP*


----------



## JungyesMBTIno (Jul 22, 2011)

Enneagram types can be any MBTI type, so I wouldn't form misconceptions in anyone's minds my correlating them, even if some correlations could possibly exist.


----------



## donkeybals (Jan 13, 2011)

^^ I agree with you despite the typos. XD

So infp is out the window now I see? I think infp still may be possible. Plus infp's are cute and cuddly so I wouldn't mind being one.


----------



## donkeybals (Jan 13, 2011)

Herp said:


> The question is: How well do you know yourself?
> 
> One cannot know the strength of a material without testing it. If you just analyze yourself, in your mind, but never manage to push yourself out of your comfort zone, you may never know what you really like or not.


I'd like to think I know myself pretty well.


----------



## donkeybals (Jan 13, 2011)

Dreamer777 said:


> what is the sad face for donkeybals?


 
.


----------



## donkeybals (Jan 13, 2011)

Dreamer777 said:


> So, this description here , all of it, you identify with? Enneagram Type 3: The Performer is there any part you do not agree with?


There are a lot of parts I don't agree with. Howerver there are a lot of parts I agree with. Help much? XD 

Like I mentioned earlier, I pretty much agree with @JungyesMBTIno, just because you are a specific ennegram, it doesn't set limits on what type you can be. Although there is probably a correlation.


----------



## Spades (Aug 31, 2011)

You do not *at all* seem introspective enough to be an INFP. My guess is ESFP so far.


----------



## donkeybals (Jan 13, 2011)

If you read some posts I have in certain threads here, I think it's possible you might think differently. Again, I see what you mean if you judge purely on this thread.


----------



## JungyesMBTIno (Jul 22, 2011)

Do you relate to the Ne or Se descriptions more?


----------



## Dreamer777 (Jan 15, 2011)

donkeybals said:


> ^^ I agree with you despite the typos. XD
> 
> So infp is out the window now I see? I think infp still may be possible. Plus infp's are cute and cuddly so I wouldn't mind being one.


ok, so one thing for sure is you don't tell us much info, you are very short and snappy with your info and responses. an INFP would not be like that.

to be honest with you, when i first read the beginning of the thread, right away i got an ESTP vibe off of you, but i didn't have enough info yet to go off of it. When you mentioned about type 3 and working towards goals, that is very ESTP. Now why you would like to be an INFP because you say they are cuddly. Yes, INFP's are very cuddly. Now i've had relationships with ESTP's in my past and it is an absolute nightmare for the INFP, we feel that our feelings and ideals are totally mowed down and bulldozed over. INFP's think that ESTP's are too harsh and not caring of people's feelings enough and don't communicate well about people's feelings, INFP's can't live without constand communication of people's feelings, it is the very essence of an INFP. 

As far as ESFP's go, i liked an ESFP guy one time, he liked me but not in a way relationship wise, because we don't communicate well, again because INFP's love to talk about feelings, love abstract talk, and it burden's ESFP's cause they love to be focused on where is the party and when at the party they are focused on simple light socializing and having lots of fun and love to dance. They are Entertainers/Performers. My mother is an ESFP, and we are not that close, we just don't connect on a deep soul level. 

If i had to choose your type as one of the 2 between ESTP and ESFP, i would go with ESTP. Your answers are real short and snappy. I find ESFP's will put more answers than that, and i find ESTP's dont' like to answer much at a time. So just by judging your shortness and snappiness of your answers, and they are filled with energy that's for sure, you are definate extrovert, but i would judge you as the ESTP rather than the ESFP, i think ESTP's like INFP's more so than ESFP's like INFP's, i think they appreciate them more than ESFP's, at least in my life experience. I think it's because they bring alot of sensitive feelings and warmth and peaceful inner strength to the high intensity always around a crowd in constant conversation and hustling, hence one of the titles of ESTP is 'Wheeler Dealer", ESTP. The ESTP's i have been with always appreciated me very much, i didn't really appreciate them, i was always in too much emotional distress from them to be able to appreciate them. Whereas ESFP's they don't really appreciate INFP's as much, they already have Fi, Fi is their secondary function, they have their own emotions to feed from, and they find INFP's to be too boring for them, but ESTP's surely do appreciate INFP's.

Both ESTP's and ESFP's are high energy, but ESTP's are way more high energy because they don't worry about feelings such as depression to stop them from pursuing their goals, whereas ESFP's can get depressed because they feel deeply with their Fi, and it can mess them up with pursuing goals, not so much the ESTP who is not much emotional to let emotions get in their way.

Anyone want to correct me, please do.


----------



## Nymma (Apr 24, 2010)

donkeybals said:


> @Ludi,
> 
> *8) When you want to learn something new, what feels more natural for you? (Are you more prone to be hands on, to theorize, to memorize, etc)*
> 
> I hate memorization, but I like learning. I'd say learning and hands on.


Sensors, particularly Se types, are the ones who learn better/prefer hands-on.



donkeybals said:


> *13) Do you jump into action right away or do you like to know where are you jumping before leaping? Does action speaks more than words?*
> 
> Actions speak louder than words, indeed. However, I do both!! Okay fine I guess I'd rather plan something I'm unfamiliar with first, but once I'm familiar with a topic I usually have no problem jumping in. Also, sometimes if it doesn't mean much to me I'll jump in and do whatever.


The "actions speak louder than words--seeing is beleiving" mentality is a very common theme amongst Sensors. Though I have seen many NTJs (probably because of Te) think this way too. (And E6s...)

I'm an INFP and I can't relate at all with anything you've said. Although to be fair, you really haven't said enough substantial things in this thread to pinpoint a particular type. 

You give a very ambiverted vibe, which is much more common in ENFPs and ISFPs than INFPs. I see hints of Se, but no Ne. My guess would be some sort of SP. No clue on Fi vs. Ti.

I guess an INFP 3*w2 *could *perhaps *form an unusual INFP "flavor", but IMO XXSP is much more likely. I know you've said you are certain of being core 3, but the first answer you gave on the questionnaire (that you want peace and love) sounds more indicative of core 9w1(which desires inner-peace above all) than core 3. I would expect a 3 to mention specific desired acheivements. That being said, you'd better answer the questionnaire in the "What's my enneagram type" section if you want to be sure of your tritype. There just isn't much to go on here.

In response to posters who were skeptical of INFP 3: I am a comfirmed INFP 3w4. Two other members have recently identified as INFP 3w4s as well, and there is at least one INTP 3w4 and one ISFP 3w2 on the enneagram forum. IFP 3 is not a common combination, but it exists, yes.


----------



## DJeter (May 24, 2011)

I'd guess ISFP...


----------



## Dreamer777 (Jan 15, 2011)

Nymma said:


> Sensors, particularly Se types, are the ones who learn better/prefer hands-on.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oh, this is very interesting Nymma, i would love to learn more from you about 3 being your strong ennegram type, that amazes me as an INFP, and may i ask your age, you don't have to be exact, just say 20's, 30's, 40's would be fine, don't need exact... and plz explain to me how you handle your drive towards goals, i'm so weak in that area, i make plenty goals but don't really end up with the perseverance and stamina and drive to really achieve, i veer off soon at some point and leave it hanging...

and by the way, i love to study avatars, could you explain why you chose this avatar and what it means? thx


----------



## donkeybals (Jan 13, 2011)

Okay so looks like we narrowed it down to:

isfp
estp
esfp
infp

Suprsingly no J's in there. Wow, maybe I need to start judging others more, you are all dumb ass*es. XD JK.


----------



## JungyesMBTIno (Jul 22, 2011)

Well, since you don't hold thinking in high regard, I have no reason not to think that you're an F type, but first lemme ask: What would you rather sacrifice if you had to, your thoughts or your feelings (I'm mainly experimenting to see if this would be an effective question to ask on an MBTI test, for instance)?


----------



## donkeybals (Jan 13, 2011)

I don't know where all this "@donkeybals doesn't hold thinking in high regard" thing is coming from. XD But I definitely do. That's a great question, honestly if I had to sacrifice one or the other that would definitely suck. But if I had to I'd sacrifice both and become a zombie.


----------



## ElectricHead (Jun 3, 2011)

Donkeybals, I think you know your type but don't like to subscribe to one for whatever reason and are just having fun with us. You don't seem to take any of the questions serious enough to answer thouroughly and thoughtfully. If you want others to help you figure you out, you should consider giving them more to work with. For God's sake, man! Peace be with you.


----------



## ElectricHead (Jun 3, 2011)

My guess is enfp. 

And preferring to learn hands on is not solely a sensor thing despite what was mentioned earlier.


----------



## donkeybals (Jan 13, 2011)

Ya, lol, I am having a lot of fun with this attention. XD Is that bad? Note in the title I put I seriously don't know. Ask me a question and I will answer as serious as possible if you want me to.


----------



## Bast (Mar 23, 2011)

donkeybals said:


> Ya, lol, I am having a lot of fun with this attention. XD Is that bad? Note in the title I put I seriously don't know. Ask me a question and I will answer as serious as possible if you want me to.



People have asked you serious questions in an attempt to help you multiple times in this thread. It's not bad to have fun, but it's probably irritating that you aren't taking the questions seriously for the people who are making an effort to help you.


----------



## donkeybals (Jan 13, 2011)

Well, I didn't mean to do that at all.


----------



## Ludi (Dec 25, 2011)

donkeybals said:


> ya, lol, i am having a lot of fun with this attention. Xd is that bad? Note in the title i put i seriously don't know. Ask me a question and i will answer as serious as possible if you want me to.



.....Ecce ESFP...


----------



## donkeybals (Jan 13, 2011)

Alright, so I tried this infp cloak on for awhile. It definitely doesn't suit me, seems like a lot of nice people in the infp forum also, but some of the things they are saying I don't really relate to. :/


----------



## Nymma (Apr 24, 2010)

ENFP Wiki
http://personalitycafe.com/cognitive-functions/85534-functions-how-they-work.html

Those two links are excellent threads explaining the functions. @donkeybals, is there any perceiving function that stands out for you? Any judging function you think you may use?



Dreamer777 said:


> oh, this is very interesting Nymma, i would love to learn more from you about 3 being your strong ennegram type, that amazes me as an INFP, and may i ask your age, you don't have to be exact, just say 20's, 30's, 40's would be fine, don't need exact... and plz explain to me how you handle your drive towards goals, i'm so weak in that area, i make plenty goals but don't really end up with the perseverance and stamina and drive to really achieve, i veer off soon at some point and leave it hanging...
> 
> and by the way, i love to study avatars, could you explain why you chose this avatar and what it means? thx


I'm 19 years old. When it comes to acheiving goals, there's a lot to consider.

*Step A:*

You have to find out what's stopping you and fix it. And by "fixing it", I don't mean a quick fix, but really taking the time to explore your feelings, drives, methods and learning preferences to figure out what is forming the blockage.

Is it because deep down those goals aren't important enough for you to persue them? Are they merely an easy substitute for what you really really want but can't go after for some reason? Is there an underlying anxiety or feeling of pain or any sort of negativity behind your inactivity that's making you lazy? Or is it just pure laziness (i.e., an addiction to fun)?

If it's something deeper than laziness, you might want to focus on exploring your issues and sorting them out before concentrating on your goals. If it's just laziness, well, there are ways to cure that. You just have to find out what works for you.

*Step B:*
Find out what learning environnement is best for you. Do you get more motivated when you're really cozy at home? Or does it make you lazier? There are many places you can go to work. The library, university classrooms, university cafeterias(if you're a student, that is)...You can even go to coffeeplaces or restaurants if you can afford to buy something regularly. 

Before settling on a place, you should know if you work best 1) in a noisy environnement surrounded with people or 2)Alone, in a quiet place. *You might even be the sort of person that needs to change working place once in a while to keep yourself motivated*. Or maybe you wil lbe always stimulated in the same place. 

Some people are more motivated when they're working with friends. For instance, to motivate myself to do statistics homework, I always had to do it with a friend because it was otherwise too boring to even try it on my own. We would work in silence at our own pace, but if one of us would get stuck on a problem, we would consult the other and help each other out. Sometimes, a friend an I would get together to study-we had no classes in common, but just looking at the other working would put us in a working atmosphere.

Note: Different subjects/goals might require different environnements/learning techniques. sometimes you need environnement C for subject X and environnement E for subject W. Stimulation doesn't work in a static way. 

Be warned though; NEVER DO STUDY GROUPS WITH A FELLOW PROCRASTINATOR. If you know that studying with another will probably end up with all of you chatting instead of working, forget it. Only attempt it with a responsible student. 

It's always better to be self-motivated, because there aren't always going to be someone beside you pushing you to work, but for unimportant subjects that you're never going to touch again(like statistics if you're an English Major), it's OK to temporairly use someone as a motivation. No, for dreams outside your studies or for subjects related to your ambitions, it's better to work alone. In a public, noisy environnement if it stimulates you, but not with anyone you know. 

LOOK OUT FOR what kind of place to sit/position helps you focus. Some people are motivated when sitting on a couch. Some prefer uncomfortable chairs because it forces them to be awake and work. A friend of mine is more productive when laying on the carpet...(don't know how she manages it).

DRINKS like tea or coffee gives you energy. Stay away from food unless you are starving, but taking a sip from your tea might comfort you/energize you in your boredom. 

*Step C: *

Prioritize. Make lists of everything you need to do. What is due first comes first. What counts more in your final grade is worth more of your time. You can't always predict how much time you will need for this and that, but it's good to have an estimation. 

Find out what ORDER works better for you. Are you a "Save the more interesting work for last" person or a "I need to begin by the least boring work to motivate myself" person? If you feel extremly lazy, you might want to start by the most interesting task. Then, once you're really "in", it'll be less difficult to proceed to the most tedious parts. But if your problem is not to start working, but to CONTINUE working, you should start by the most boring task. Then once you'll start to be really tired, you'll be left with the least boring thing to do. This will waste less of your energy & ensure more productivity.

Explore techniques. Do you work in spurs of inspiration or are you more productive with a detailed step by step plan? If it's by a plan, you're lucky, it'll be easier. If it's the former, though, you'll need tricks to help you manage deadlines. 

When you wake up, pick up your studying/work material. Go somewhere away from all your hobbies/distractions. If you'll procrastinate on your laptop or cell, don't bring them with you. Same with music if it distracts you. If music motivates you, then use it. Bring only your books, papers, pencils and isolate yourself somewhere. 

The only options you'll have will be 1)Staring at the wall and 2)Working. Beleive me, at some point you'll get tired of the wall and prefer the work. If you are unable to continue something, switch from subject to subject. If you're not in the mood to work on X, perhaps you'll be in the mood to work on W. If you can focus one one thing at a time for a long period of time, go with that. If you're too frequently bored for that, alternate. The change of tasks will make it more interesting and motivate you better. Even if you end up doing shorter and less important tasks, at least you'll be productive. 

Can you trust yourself to remain in the workplace of your choice if you go there by yourself(your car on your own)?. If you cannot, ask someone to drive you and pick you up at X hour. This way you'll be stuck with working and with no way to reduce your working hours. 
Try this as many days as you can. Being forced to be in the situation can do wonders to your motivation, and will make you extremly productive on the days you're inspired. Many people that work by spurs of inspiration miss out on inspiration days because they will not even try to look at their studying/work material. 

Be balanced, though. Trying too hard too many times can sometimes lessen your work quality because the inspiration just isn't there. To get the inspiration,either 1) stress yourself or 2) take pauses.

PAUSES: Explore your inspiration patterns. Is it by random periods during the day? Is it by days? Some people get inspired every two days, as the day "off" refreshs their minds. Others work X hours, then take V hour pauses, then work again X hours during the day.Make schedules according to your productivity pattern. 

NO MATTER WHAT YOUR INSPIRATION PATTERN IS continue working if you're still in the mood/ if you can focus longer than ususal. Don't stop because your schedule says so if you're being extremly motivated and productive. Never waste those opportunities, because they are rare. 

*If your laziness is extremly severe, resort to desperate mesures.* Put liquidpaper/scratch on the dealines in your syllabus and insert fake ones. If you have an essay due Feb.26, put Feb. 12 in your calendar and syllabus. Make sure you don't remember the real deadline--you'll know that the deadline you put is the fake one, but because you won't remember the real one, you'll still stress yourself to work so that you'll get it done in advance. Lie to yourself temporarily. It works for me. At 2 of the morning of the fake deadline, I pull an all-nighter and rush to write my essay. The following morning, I'm a zombie, and the quality is poor, but at least I have a draft. Then during the following days, I revise it so it can become outstanding & pass my high standards. When the biggest part of the work is done, it's easier to motivate oneself to refine it. Then of course, when it's satisfactory, I inform myself of the real dealine and give it in advance. 

Speaking of lying to oneself...To make sure I am productive,I constantly lie to myself. If I have a long and long boring work to do, I groan in annoyance. So I come up with a system to give myself energy; short term commitment to your work. Have to read a 20-page incoherent article by an author whose mission was to kill readers by boredom? Naah, I just have to read one paragraph. When I'm done with said paragraph, I only commit myself to the next paragraph. And on and on and on. Have to do 45 problems in statistics for tomorrow? Naaaaaah, I only have to do one problem. When I'm done, I only have to do the problem after that. And on and on and on. Very step-by-step commitment. That way I am less tempted to procrastinate or avoid doing the homework altogether. 

I also use long term goals ot motivate myself. This work is boring? Well, I have to do it if I want to have an A. I have to score an A if I want a 4.00 average. I have to have a 4.00 average if I want to do a mastery in an elite university. Being a 3w4, I am very much attracted to prestige. I am determined to have the title/recognition of having been to an elite university. But to have it I must bother with every tiny little annoying task in every courses, even the boring ones. *Make goals for yourself. Intensify your envy. Force yourself to see how important this crappy task is in the bigger picture, how much you depend on it to succeed. *Somtimes I need to stress myself to work, to intensify my fear of failure. Because I am just too "chill" for my own good. I am arrogant to beleive that I can do everything in really short amount of time, regardless of whether it is true or not. 

Recognition motivates me. It might not in your case, but at least try to care about goals you set more than short-term pleasure. "Why lurk in personalitycafe right now when this essay will make me succeed at my goal?" "This short-term pleasure won't matter if I don't accomplish my goal" Prioritize long-term things. Invent "rewards" for your productivity. "If I finish this project, I will allow myself to watch this movie" or "I can only eat this chocolate if I do half of my math homework". "I can only go out with my friends if I accomplish this task"...

*Step D:*

Maximise efficiency. On your schedule, reserve some time for what I call "efficiency boost". It's hours spent on brainstorming ways to improve your working techniques. Think of ways to finish your work faster without affecting the quality. If you're not inspired, google working tips. The more competent you become, the less time you'll waste. Find the superior methods. The point is that the less time you think a task will take and the easier you'll find it, the more motivated you will be. Because once you have the impression that something will take forrreeeevvveerrrr, you're not going to want to sacrifice your short-term pleasure for it. 

It might be helpful to know what it your learning styles (auditory, visual or kinesthetic////concrete random, concrete sequential, abstract sequential, or abstract random). That way, you can know how you learn best/work best, what to do to improve. That should give you ideas to improve your speed/quality in your work. 

Learnng Styles take your test

Abstract Random

I find that being creative--yes, with methods too-- inspires me. It makes my self-esteem purr like a cozy little cat, which of course I like, so I do it again. Invent a game with your work(ten points if X happens, pick at random in a hat with all the tasks in it, blah blah blah...), insert fun aspects of things/hobbies in your work. Like dancing or singing? How about dancing for an entire song or doing a gymnastic movement for every Y thing you complete? Like drawing? Why not make artistic diagrams for every concept you have to learn? Or draw a thing that symbolize the task you have just done as a reward? Anything that would motivate you without being distracted by it/doing the hobby instead. 

Invent ways to trick yourself to work. Observe your patterns and results of X methods to know what you should do.


----------



## donkeybals (Jan 13, 2011)

@Nymma That article was the most descriptive one on cognitive functions I've seen yet! Well done!! 

But again, I feel like I could relate to all the functions. I could see myself being a se users, as one of the lines used on there was "fitting the mold" and recognizing what's going on in your surroundings and acting upon that. But doesn't everyone do that? And Ne, the word playing is fun for me to do sometimes. That's as far as I got. LOL. I might go back to it, but I pretty much know the functions, again my problem stems from the fact that I could relate to all of them. I think it rounds you to dabble in all of them. I mean, we _do_ posses all of the functions. It's a miss conception that we usually use 2 or 3. As far as which is my dominant one, you certainly got me, I have no f*ckin' clue.


----------



## donkeybals (Jan 13, 2011)

I think I might be a right brain thinker though, I have no clue any studies conducted with mbti and brain hemispheres and if there is any correlation. But it seems there might be. Right brain is focused more on futuristic possibilites I believe, which would make me an N I believe. It says most people are left brain focused:

http://www.perthnow.com.au/fun-games/left-brain-vs-right-brain/story-e6frg46u-1111114517613 

I got this idea from another thread I was reading.


----------



## Dreamer777 (Jan 15, 2011)

Nymma said:


> I'm 19 years old. When it comes to acheiving goals, there's a lot to consider.
> 
> *Step A:*...............................................................
> 
> ...


----------



## Dreamer777 (Jan 15, 2011)

donkeybals said:


> @Nymma That article was the most descriptive one on cognitive functions I've seen yet! Well done!!
> 
> But again, I feel like I could relate to all the functions. I could see myself being a se users, as one of the lines used on there was "fitting the mold" and recognizing what's going on in your surroundings and acting upon that. But doesn't everyone do that? And Ne, the word playing is fun for me to do sometimes. That's as far as I got. LOL. I might go back to it, but I pretty much know the functions, again my problem stems from the fact that I could relate to all of them. I think it rounds you to dabble in all of them. I mean, we _do_ posses all of the functions. It's a miss conception that we usually use 2 or 3. As far as which is my dominant one, you certainly got me, I have no f*ckin' clue.



Even you yourself admit you are a strong Se user, and you thought everyone was, no not everyone is, so plz, just choose from ESTP or ESFP, do yourself a favor, choose one and go study it, start somewhere!!!


----------



## Nymma (Apr 24, 2010)

@donkeybals,

Type Theorist Lenore Thompson has correlated the right brain people with Ps and the left brain people with Js. She beleives that Te, Fe, Si and Ni are functions from the left, and Se, Ne, Fi anf Ti from the right.


----------



## donkeybals (Jan 13, 2011)

^^Ineresting, while I was researching, I read extroversion was mainly associated with the back of the brain, while introversion used a lot of the frontal lobe. It makes sense really, and explains the "draining feeling" introverted people get. It could just be a part of their frontal lobe is taxed. Also, usually the frontal lobe requires more brain power, as to why introverts maybe get the feeling they are smarter than extroverts. And that could very well be true, a lot of progressive people in our time have been introverted, issaic newton for example, einstein etc.


----------



## Dreamer777 (Jan 15, 2011)

Nymma said:


> ENFP Wiki
> http://personalitycafe.com/cognitive-functions/85534-functions-how-they-work.html
> 
> Those two links are excellent threads explaining the functions. @donkeybals, is there any perceiving function that stands out for you? Any judging function you think you may use?
> ...


Hey Nymma, why don't you find out how to make this a sticky thread on the INFP Forum, or in the Articles section of the INFP Forum, i think it would be really good to do!?


----------



## JungyesMBTIno (Jul 22, 2011)

I think your typing problems are arising from the fact that you're just cherry-picking comments in each description that fit you, which isn't going to help you conclude your type. Do you know which one most accurately reflects your dominant mode of seeing the world and living your life in accordance with?


----------



## donkeybals (Jan 13, 2011)

Cherry picking?

Sounds like fun:










Btw, I have said it again, I have said it now, I will say it later. I have no clue what my dom function is.


----------



## Dreamer777 (Jan 15, 2011)

donkeybals said:


> Cherry picking?
> 
> Sounds like fun:
> 
> ...


donkeybals, are you always this hyper throughout your life, are you drinking maybe too much caffeine, or don't you drink caffeine, or too much sugar intake?? you seem really too hyper, from when in your life did you start being so hyper, like what age? How were you as a child?


----------

